# Product Designer needs feedback about your strap-in experience



## AC0808 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey, I'm a senior Industrial Design student in Boston, MA

For my thesis I decided to focus on solving the common problem of staying balanced and sliding down the hill when you are trying to strap-in while standing.

I can't be the only one that always ends up sliding down the slope when I'm still trying to strap-in! It's even worse for me since I use Flow bindings. So I am basically going to design a product that a rider could buy and use to stop this from happening. Snowboard binding innovation has been great recently but no one has addressed this problem. Just because I can slide my foot into Flows quickly, doesn't mean I can always prevent myself from sliding while doing it. 

It would really help legitimize my thesis proposal if I got a bunch of responses on the SURVEY BELOW. The 8 question survey should only take a minute to complete. I look forward to seeing your feedback. Thank you.

LINK --> https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_77gx3XgwERl19Dn


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Already solved.


----------



## AC0808 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah haha, I'm thinking it will be something that attaches to the board and can rotate to stick into the snow to keep your board stable. Or something small the rider carries and can wedge in the snow to keep the board from moving. Not really in the design phase yet, working on research and collecting data to back up the idea.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or you know you could stop, pick the board up with one leg, slam it down into the snow a little heel edge heavy, do this till it makes a slight groove and locks you in, then strap in. I mean I know solving problems that don't actually exist is every engineers wet dream, but after 20 plus years of snowboarding and seeing technology grow and get better I can't say this is a serious problem that needs to be addressed. 

Save yourself the time, headache, and eventually money and just ride more.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I ride flows as well,I think it is easier to flip the back up while moving. 


I find setting the parking brake on my car to be a problem, Could you invent a tire that will turn to a square after the ignition is turned off so I don't have to?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or you know you could stop, pick the board up with one leg, slam it down into the snow a little heel edge heavy, do this till it makes a slight groove and locks you in, then strap in. I mean I know solving problems that don't actually exist is every engineers wet dream, but after 20 plus years of snowboarding and seeing technology grow and get better I can't say this is a serious problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Save yourself the time, headache, and eventually money and just ride more.


That.
And with rear entry bindings you angle the board a bit facing uphill and slide you foot in. besides you never strap with the board pointing downhill do ya?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I play a game where I unstrap both binding and then push my board down the hill, then I chase after it and try and strap in without falling. I've lost a lot of good boards playing this game. Maybe someone can invent something to make it easier?


----------



## AC0808 (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been riding for a while and I get it's not a huge problem, more of an annoyance. With Flow bindings you have to shove your foot pretty hard to get it all the way in. This sometimes enough forward momentum to get you sliding, even if you made a groove. I'm comfortable strapping-in while sliding it's just annoying. This could probably help beginners more than advanced riders.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AC0808 said:


> I've been riding for a while and I get it's not a huge problem, more of an annoyance. With Flow bindings you have to shove your foot pretty hard to get it all the way in. This sometimes enough forward momentum to get you sliding, even if you made a groove. I'm comfortable strapping-in while sliding it's just annoying. This could probably help beginners more than advanced riders.


It's a non-existent problem. I'm pretty sure the amount of days you have on snow snowboarding in your life isn't what I've done in one years. Walk away now your target market is straight up telling you this is a bad idea.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

AC0808 said:


> *With Flow bindings you have to shove your foot pretty hard to get it all the way in.* This sometimes enough forward momentum to get you sliding, even if you made a groove.


You've got your Flow bindings adjusted wrong. They don't have be tight. You should be able to slip your foot in with very little effort. The high back locks you into place.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

McDonalds is looking for people just like you! They need hot coffee that isn't hot and a burger that will chew itself. 

Learning how to strap in efficiently is part of the fun. Not a problem.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The survey would be waaaay mo' better if it asked us about our "strap on" experience.......now that's a survey I could get behind.........


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

AC0808 said:


> I've been riding for a while and I get it's not a huge problem, more of an annoyance. With Flow bindings you have to shove your foot pretty hard to get it all the way in. This sometimes enough forward momentum to get you sliding, even if you made a groove. I'm comfortable strapping-in while sliding it's just annoying. This could probably help beginners more than advanced riders.


Here's the trick. With the lead foot in (I suppose) step down on your lead knee and left hand (I'm regular) , like a sprinter starting to run, that will angle the board about 45 and let you slide the rear foot in easy peasy. Pull the lever and go. I do that standing when it's really steep, leaning against the slope.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I can already be off down the hill before i have strapped in, i use flows, and have never fallen while strapping in while moving, i ride with some skiers and boarders, and we are all the same, there is never any waiting involved for each other...!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Design reliable ratches which _never_ break, don't eat the ladder AND _never_ jam.
Or design stiff boots which won't soften up after a season in use (please add wnm sizes!)
Longer lasting lighter smaller batteries would be nice as well.
Or solve the problem of all wmn (cold feet) without being dependent on battery life span/ recharge / stacks of eplacements / having to add thick heating thingies into boots which should fit snug.

Those are real problems IMO :dunno:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Design reliable ratches which _never_ break, don't eat the ladder AND _never_ jam.
> Or design stiff boots which won't soften up after a season in use (please add wnm sizes!)
> Longer lasting lighter smaller batteries would be nice as well.
> Or solve the problem of all wmn (cold feet) without being dependent on battery life span/ recharge / stacks of eplacements / having to add thick heating thingies into boots which should fit snug.
> ...


I agree. 

The future of snowboarding is not in mechanical engineering but rather in chemical. Advanced alloys and polymers are the way to go.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> I agree.
> 
> The future of snowboarding is not in mechanical engineering but rather in chemical. Advanced alloys and polymers are the way to go.



Also snow... none here in CA.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel like this thread is really going places :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Also snow... none here in CA.


^this^

Design a method of inducing, producing copious amounts of "Blower POW" at any resort on demand! You will be forever immortalized as a "Snowboarding God!!" :snowboard1::snowboard3::snowboard4::snowboard1:

:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


>


*OMFG !!!! * 

also, they mis-spelled control


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Design reliable ratches which _never_ break, don't eat the ladder AND _never_ jam.
> Or design stiff boots which won't soften up after a season in use (please add wnm sizes!)
> Longer lasting lighter smaller batteries would be nice as well.
> Or solve the problem of all wmn (cold feet) without being dependent on battery life span/ recharge / stacks of eplacements / having to add thick heating thingies into boots which should fit snug.
> ...


And here I was all worried about Ebola and the Sun turning into a Red Giant.!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> And here I was all worried about Ebola and the Sun turning into a Red Giant.!


Excuse my ignorance  my feet are a bit closer to me than something which is thousands of miles or trillions of years away . I tend to don't waste my stack of worries to things that distant.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> ^this^
> 
> Design a method of inducing, producing copious amounts of "Blower POW" at any resort on demand! You will be forever immortalized as a "Snowboarding God!!" :snowboard1::snowboard3::snowboard4::snowboard1:
> 
> :hairy:



Genius. :hairy:

A mechanism that sucks slush from behind the board and turns into blower pow in the front of it... a sort of powder treadmill, activated by the brake of the twisting unlocking and heated binding plate. With led lights, for night riding and turning signals too. Eh?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

invent me up a couple beers first


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

How about the often talked about Money Tree. Then I don't have to worry about any of the problems listed in this thread. With enough money, they will all go away.

What could be more simple? :snowboard1:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

In the mean time... I play ALTO. It's stinky summer again right? 80 today in the SF bay.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ridinbend said:


>


I watched that with sound off, I really hope that was satire! lol


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a non-existent problem. I'm pretty sure the amount of days you have on snow snowboarding in your life isn't what I've done in one years.


you just love to prove your superiority based solely on how many days you ride, don't you?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I see a :storm: on the horizon. There is sure to be a 

Think I'll just settle in. Off season and all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alchemy said:


> you just love to prove your superiority based solely on how many days you ride, don't you?


No I prove it with knowing more than most people with design degrees that want to solve problems that don't exist. Sucks to suck buddy.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


>


I knew this guy was going to win when I saw he was wearing sunglasses with his goggles.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my question is when that newbie drops that leash has no clue how to turn or stop using real technique and becomes the "pink missle"







on a board that always seems to find chomps.

I don't see how ppl can do research on such stupid topics and actually get a good grade.







unless this is some 6th grader than I think a ton of slack needs to be cut to the OP'er. They are trying, learning and making an effort.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

That video?! Wow… just wow. For gods sake stick to sledding or just stay off the mountain all together if you need some contraption like that. Everyone wants the easy way of achieving something great (Like riding a snowboard) without shedding blood or putting in work and real good old fashioned effort and dedication. Advice: Take your beatings on the hill & don't be a pussy. Earn your right to ride black diamonds and not side slip them just to push snow around.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seems like such an awesome idea. I shouldn't have tried to duplicate it myself though. Libtech oughta honor the warranty on my new TRS HP that now has a giant hole in it though, right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Seems like such an awesome idea. I shouldn't have tried to duplicate it myself though. Libtech oughta honor the warranty on my new TRS HP that now has a giant hole in it though, right?


You were just riding along when it happened right?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You were just riding along when it happened right?


I just figure they will admit its such an amazing idea that they should have done it in the first place in the factory.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

alchemy said:


> you just love to prove your superiority based solely on how many days you ride, don't you?


Feel free to take a rude with one of us. I'm sure even having only really ridenbend for 4 years I can prove his point. Solely based on the fact that I have ridden 150 or so days each of those years.... I rode 15 days a year for 6 years prior but don't count them because it makes that big a difference when you put down a lot of days a year. 

I ride flows, no problems here....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I notice the OP is from Boston. I agree with him. 

The ice out here on the east coast is nearly impossible to edge in a shelf to strap in on....makes it fucking annoying as hell when you're trying to session rails and you can't strap in because you're sliding halfway down the hill trying to do so. 

But I can't imagine designing anything that would be able to prevent this.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Problem solved....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

slyder said:


> Problem solved....


I tried using my selfie stick as a portable bench to sit on. Didn't work out very well. On the plus side my proctologist gave me the all clear and was amazed with the 1080p quality.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I tried using my selfie stick as a portable bench to sit on. Didn't work out very well. On the plus side my proctologist gave me the all clear and was amazed with the 1080p quality.


Sounds as tho you might be somewhat confused about the accepted meaning of "Buttering" as it applies to snowboarding!!  

:laugh:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

slyder said:


> Problem solved....


Putting another feature on the hill isn't gonna help 

I mean all you are gonna get is people shouting at you for sitting on it that CAN STRAP IN...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> Putting another feature on the hill isn't gonna help
> 
> I mean all you are gonna get is people shouting at you for sitting on it that CAN STRAP IN...


Forgot all those park rats will be doing one footers off this straight off the lift. 

Oh damn guess I"m gonna need to buy this product and carve a 7" huge ass hole in one of my boards till I learn to strap in. 

*BTW *how many days do I need to have on the hill before I master this "strapping in" thing. I hear it takes quite a while. I"m fairly athletic but on the older side. I know it's different for everyone but I was just curious


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or you know you could stop, pick the board up with one leg, slam it down into the snow a little heel edge heavy, do this till it makes a slight groove and locks you in, then strap in. I mean I know solving problems that don't actually exist is every engineers wet dream, but after 20 plus years of snowboarding and seeing technology grow and get better I can't say this is a serious problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Save yourself the time, headache, and eventually money and just ride more.


This is my solution. 

When you do this out of habit and your board and boot sinks in until the snow is halfway to your knee you know it's gonna be a great day.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Argo said:


> Feel free to take a rude with one of us. I'm sure even having only really ridenbend for 4 years I can prove his point. Solely based on the fact that I have ridden 150 or so days each of those years.... I rode 15 days a year for 6 years prior but don't count them because it makes that big a difference when you put down a lot of days a year.
> 
> I ride flows, no problems here....





BurtonAvenger said:


> No I prove it with knowing more than most people with design degrees that want to solve problems that don't exist. Sucks to suck buddy.


I'm not talking about riding ability, or even product knowledge. BA repeatedly talks down to people concerning the number of days they ride on hill as if that is the only reflection of how "serious" of a snowboarder they are, which is bullshit.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't think he talked down, just said it was a non existent problem to start with and to save his money and go enjoy riding...!

Some people take offence so easily...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

alchemy said:


> I'm not talking about riding ability, or even product knowledge. BA repeatedly talks down to people concerning the number of days they ride on hill as if that is the only reflection of how "serious" of a snowboarder they are, which is bullshit.


So you don't think that someone who spends the number of days on the snow, riding, testing, evaluating as many different boards, bindings, etc. as BA does? Not to mention just plain old living and breathing everything else _remotely_ snowboarding related the way he does,..? 

You don't think that gives him some insight as to who or what, may or may not be "Serious?" :dunno:

Also,.. Have you read any of his posts before?? Anyone who's been around here longer than a few weeks knows what to expect from a BA post! Usually he reserves his most acerbic assaults for the irredeemably stupid, (…people or products) and the hopelessly self absorbed and petulant.

This designer's quest is apparently to try and solve a problem that, _at its worst,..?_ Just _barely_ rises to the level of a fairly minor annoyance! Not to mention it being an issue that anyone with more than 1/2 season or so under their belts,..? Has already found their own solution for!

…I've used several methods myself! Everything from chopping a ledge, sitting down, to _"Not" sucking!_ (..much!)  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm talking about in general, not just in this thread.

and no, all that experience doesn't qualify him to tell me how much snowboarding means to me, based solely on how many days I ride a year.

how is _he_ to know much _I_ live & breathe everything snowboard related? no, I didn't ride 100+ days this season. I don't have the industry connections he has, either, to get to test everything he does.

but I _do_ love snowboarding. I get out every possible day I can, even if I'll only get to be on hill for an hour or two, even if this season that was only 20 days.

I have read his posts. "hopelessly self absorbed and petulant" sounds like a great summation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alchemy said:


> I'm not talking about riding ability, or even product knowledge. BA repeatedly talks down to people concerning the number of days they ride on hill as if that is the only reflection of how "serious" of a snowboarder they are, which is bullshit.


You sound jealous. 



alchemy said:


> I'm talking about in general, not just in this thread.
> 
> and no, all that experience doesn't qualify him to tell me how much snowboarding means to me, based solely on how many days I ride a year.
> 
> ...


Once again it sounds like you're just jealous. Frankly I don't give a fuck if you ride 1 day a year or 100 days a year. Is this your stupid idiotic product? If it is and you hired this ass clown to design it then you should be butt hurt, if you didn't then get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have the answer for the OP, this is exactly what you need, you could slightly modify it, by drilling a hole and putting a length of string to tie it to yourself so you don't lose it...

And the best thing of all, it is less than $7

Hope it helps...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We'll never hear from this guy again but why don't these guys ever post their completed thesis. We've given him thousands of riding hours worth of good advice. I'd personally like to see how he writes this up... :dry:

Kevin I'd hire you this is the best one yet !!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

For early in the season, this thread is not too bad. We need some more like this to get all of us through the summer doldrums.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I think peeps need to get off BA's nuts. Its hard enough with an old injury taking away from his webcam solo sessions. 

But what do I know? I'm not gay. :jumping1:


How was that? Any bets on ppl that dont get the joke? And this forum's lack of spoiler tagging!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ashcampbell said:


> I think peeps need to get off BA's nuts. Its hard enough with an old injury taking away from his webcam solo sessions.
> 
> But what do I know? I'm not gay. :jumping1:
> 
> ...


It's only gay if you push back. You seem to do a lot of pushing.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha haha, I love seein' you guys, you're hilarious.

I have friends like you too.

Not smart enough to figure it out on your own, then when told how to do it properly.

They're to fuckin' stubborn to do it.

Then they slide down the hill, while tryin' to do their binding up.

Whilst I stand there, all stable on my little ledge that I've made by pushing the snow with my done up foot.

Someone showed my that right when I started snowboarding, have not sat down in the snw since, to do my binding up.

Sometimes if I see someone struggling, I show em, but more often than not, they're far to cool to take the advice.

Kids on the other hand, I tell em all.

I hear people say, it takes too much time or it's too much of a hassle

Yeah it sure takes long, sometimes 4 or 5 seconds:facepalm1:

Best part about it is, once you've made one, it'll be there next time you get to the top.

Now you just pull up to your ledge & put your board in it.

Now you can do whatever, without worrying about moving.

Every time I ride away from my ledge, I turn around & watch someone else, who's been watching me bind up, scoot on over & get in mine.

Because they work. 

Every fuckin' time.


I like to hike into fucked up spots where most people wouldn't dare go:jumping1:
Most of these places have very minimal room & sliding WHILE I'm trying to bind up, will most likely cause death.

So I make a ledge, slamming your board into the snow works on relatively flat snow, but it's not near as stable, especially when you're perched on the side of something nasty.


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So nobody wants to talk about their strap on experiences?


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> So nobody wants to talk about their strap on experiences?


 Why don't they just sit down.......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> So nobody wants to talk about their strap on experiences?





Jollybored said:


> *Why don't they just sit down.......*


Little hard to do with a "strap-on" on,.. In? :blink: Isn't it??? 


:hairy:


----------



## Corsaire (Apr 24, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Haha haha, I love seein' you guys, you're hilarious.
> 
> I have friends like you too.
> 
> ...


Nice point. 

Stop typing in verse. 

Fucking prick. 



Just kidding

I'll hope you know

I was only kidding. 

Prick.



No seriously, was only joking. 

If today was opposite day. 

Fucking prick. 

 

Jk

long live baltimore city of peace and prosperity


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Someone thinks they're funny. They should suck on a shotgun.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's only gay if you push back. You seem to do a lot of pushing.


In your eye, bad guy!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ashcampbell said:


> In your eye, bad guy!


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

This has turned into quite the bitchfest. Who wouldve thought THIS thread wouldve gotten so many replies.:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

beastcoast said:


> This has turned into quite the bitchfest. Who wouldve thought THIS thread wouldve gotten so many replies.:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


The OP because he was going to revolutionize the snowboard world and become a multi billionaire.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

beastcoast said:


> This has turned into quite the bitchfest. Who wouldve thought THIS thread wouldve gotten so many replies.:blahblah:


fft: fft: fft:
You ain't seen nuthin' yet! Wait till all the snow's gone and we're all jonezin' for turns? It gets _REAL_ entertaining then!!! :flamewar: :jumping1:


If you're timid, squeamish, or thin skinned? Get out now! :dunno: :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> fft: fft: fft:
> You ain't seen nuthin' yet! Wait till all the snow's gone and we're all jonezin' for turns? It gets _REAL_ entertaining then!!! :flamewar: :jumping1:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha im not any of those by any means. I was just still surprised to be getting notifications about this thread, and then i noticed why. It is a good read though :computer2:


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That doesn't even make sense.


Because it is odd?


----------

